# Gay couple considering moving to Dubai



## oniros31

I have been proposed a job to Dubai but I am worried about the life in Dubai as a gay living with my partner.
It's not a question of the scene itself but more about the right of two men to live in the same appartment? Is there any risk of being deported (or worse)?
If any of you, readers, are in the same situation (I mean gay couple living together in Dubai), I would be happy to have your contact to get more insights of where we land...before it's too late!

Thanks in advance

P.


----------



## becks

are you married? it is illegal for male and females to live in the same apartment here if they arent married so no doubt its the same for gay couples. i know there are couples here that do live together without being married but im not sure how they go about it.


----------



## Andy Capp

There's loads of gay couples live here, I know a few, 4 couples all european, just be discreet, let's face it there's plenty of blokes flatshare....


----------



## oniros31

becks said:


> are you married? it is illegal for male and females to live in the same apartment here if they arent married so no doubt its the same for gay couples. i know there are couples here that do live together without being married but im not sure how they go about it.


We have a civil union in France but obviously, I will be quiet about that 
I know it's illegal for unmarried male and female but the point of my question is to check if it's illegal for two males (which of course are officialy straight - wink wink...), to share a flat.

If even that is illegal then f...c this stupid country, I will live somewhere else.


----------



## oniros31

Andy Capp said:


> There's loads of gay couples live here, I know a few, 4 couples all european, just be discreet, let's face it there's plenty of blokes flatshare....


If it's not an issue for them, would you mind putting me in contact with them?
We are not the flaming kind of gays so in terms of day-to-day discretion, I don't have any major worries but I would prefer to be 100% sure that life will not be hellish before we decide to make the jump to the sandbox...
They can contact me on my email (my pseudo + gmail).

Thanks anyway for your very prompt reply.


----------



## Andy Capp

You'll get the answer that technically it is illegal, but that's frankly bull****, everyone, and i mean everyone flatshares here.

Come and enjoy, you can always advise useless Northern blokes like me "what not to wear"....


----------



## oniros31

Andy Capp said:


> You'll get the answer that technically it is illegal, but that's frankly bull****, everyone, and i mean everyone flatshares here.
> 
> Come and enjoy, you can always advise useless Northern blokes like me "what not to wear"....


Ah ah ah ! Well, I am kind of risk adverse now, being forced to move after having settled in paris less than 2 years ago. Ok, I'll move and advise about fashion but only if you promise to bail me out if the religious police sends me into jail


----------



## gearhead

As long as you are discreet there shouldnt be any problem living under the same roof with your partner.

The only tricky question is how will you bring in your partner. because, husbands normally have to sponsor their wives and family. i guess your partner will also have to find a job to live in Dubai.

hope this helps



oniros31 said:


> I have been proposed a job to Dubai but I am worried about the life in Dubai as a gay living with my partner.
> It's not a question of the scene itself but more about the right of two men to live in the same appartment? Is there any risk of being deported (or worse)?
> If any of you, readers, are in the same situation (I mean gay couple living together in Dubai), I would be happy to have your contact to get more insights of where we land...before it's too late!
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> P.


----------



## crazymazy1980

gearhead said:


> As long as you are discreet there shouldnt be any problem living under the same roof with your partner.
> 
> The only tricky question is how will you bring in your partner. because, husbands normally have to sponsor their wives and family. i guess your partner will also have to find a job to live in Dubai.
> 
> hope this helps


I'd hazard if he hasn't secured employment initially he would have to do Visa runs to Oman every 30/60 days on a visit visa...


----------



## oniros31

That's what I thought for the beginning. He is working in PR / Communication / journalism so I don't know if there are many opportunities there. Worst case scenario, I guess he can take an english teacher job. I can't imagine Dubai's job market is worse than the French...
Anyway, thanks to all of you for your - kindda - comforting answers. I'll definitely owe you a beer if we make it


----------



## gearhead

I hate to dampen your spirits here, but the market in dubai is very very bad currently. i had 2 job offers in hand and both have now been called off due to the slump in the market.

my advise - stay put where you are till the recession storm blows over.



oniros31 said:


> That's what I thought for the beginning. He is working in PR / Communication / journalism so I don't know if there are many opportunities there. Worst case scenario, I guess he can take an english teacher job. I can't imagine Dubai's job market is worse than the French...
> Anyway, thanks to all of you for your - kindda - comforting answers. I'll definitely owe you a beer if we make it


----------



## oniros31

Unfortunately, it's not like if I had the choice... My current company is liquidating.
I can tell you than even without the gay issue, moving from Paris, cradle of culture, to a dystopian world of SUVs, vulgar skyscrappers and shopping malls is not thrilling me.


----------



## flossie

oniros31 said:


> Unfortunately, it's not like if I had the choice... My current company is liquidating.
> I can tell you than even without the gay issue, moving from Paris, cradle of culture, to a dystopian world of SUVs, vulgar skyscrappers and shopping malls is not thrilling me.


Hahaha. It's so refreshing to see someone moving here without false notions dancing around in their head.


----------



## gearhead

I can understand. good luck with your move and pray for me that i get someting in dubai soon. things are going from bad to worse for us in the UK.



oniros31 said:


> Unfortunately, it's not like if I had the choice... My current company is liquidating.
> I can tell you than even without the gay issue, moving from Paris, cradle of culture, to a dystopian world of SUVs, vulgar skyscrappers and shopping malls is not thrilling me.


----------



## Nikitiska

It s not a big deal if u with ur partner ll stay in one apt.. in dxb it s more acceptable than m+w if they re not married.. and let s ur friend trying to find a job being in france.. just to apply, no garrantee that he ll get it without interview but at least he ll know if he is in demand as a proffesional


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi

Not became things will not go the way you want, it’s became stupid country. Ever one can be adjustable to where he will live. Ever country has culture, tradition, and you have to respect that if you want to work there. And never Insult any country because it will not fit for you, people don’t like it.


----------



## Guest

You can find anything you want in Dubai! There are so many gay people here you'll feel right at home as long as you keep it discrete 

I remember the first year I was here... I was invited to a private boat cruise and it was titled "Be Queerious" which freaked me out a little but then again I was living in U.P Towers where as half the building was for emirates crew


----------



## dzdoc

JoeyDee said:


> You can find anything you want in Dubai! There are so many gay people here you'll feel right at home as long as you keep it discrete
> 
> I remember the first year I was here... I was invited to a private boat cruise and it was titled "Be Queerious" which freaked me out a little but then again I was living in U.P Towers where as half the building was for emirates crew


In Alice's restaurant lalala. The cruise explains the stache.


----------



## oniros31

Nikitiska said:


> It s not a big deal if u with ur partner ll stay in one apt.. in dxb it s more acceptable than m+w if they re not married.. and let s ur friend trying to find a job being in france.. just to apply, no garrantee that he ll get it without interview but at least he ll know if he is in demand as a proffesional


Excellent tip Niki. I'll keep that in mind. Thanks.


----------



## Andy Capp

Oh, and quintessentially operate very succesfully here too....


----------



## oniros31

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> Not became things will not go the way you want, it’s became stupid country. Ever one can be adjustable to where he will live. Ever country has culture, tradition, and you have to respect that if you want to work there. And never Insult any country because it will not fit for you, people don’t like it.


Well, with all due rerspect to the people of Dubai, I do think (from having been there quite a few times) that this country i sdancing on a volcano (islamism + intensive petrol usage in a time where climate control and oil depletion are the too looming factors + intense consumerisms "culture"). And I keep what I say. I don't like cultural relativism and, as you may have noticed, I don't like political correctness. At the same time, I am very well travelled I think, having been working in the aviation industry (not as an attendant!) for more than 10 years now. I understand cultural differences and I always follow the rules of the country.
But if I think some of these rules / traditions are questionable, I have the right to say that aloud...at least in my country !


----------



## Elphaba

oniros31 said:


> Well, with all due rerspect to the people of Dubai, I do think (from having been there quite a few times) that this country i sdancing on a volcano (islamism + intensive petrol usage in a time where climate control and oil depletion are the too looming factors + intense consumerisms "culture"). And I keep what I say. I don't like cultural relativism and, as you may have noticed, I don't like political correctness. At the same time, I am very well travelled I think, having been working in the aviation industry (not as an attendant!) for more than 10 years now. I understand cultural differences and I always follow the rules of the country.
> But if I think some of these rules / traditions are questionable, I have the right to say that aloud...at least in my country !



Whilst I understand your comments, may I ask why you want to move to Dubai if you already dislike it?

-


----------



## Guest

dzdoc said:


> In Alice's restaurant lalala. The cruise explains the stache.


ARGGGH! Good point Doc... you busted me


----------



## Andy Capp

Joey,
You have WAY too much time on your hands....

I thought I was bad...


----------



## oniros31

Elphaba said:


> Whilst I understand your comments, may I ask why you want to move to Dubai if you already dislike it?
> 
> -


Because the job is interesting and...I need to eat at the end of the month !
Honestly, and again, without disrespect to the good people of Dubai, isn't that the main reason for people to move there?


----------



## oniros31

Elphaba said:


> Whilst I understand your comments, may I ask why you want to move to Dubai if you already dislike it?
> 
> -


And at the same time, when I certainly dislike the underlying values behind the place, that does not necessarily implies that I would dislike my LIFE there (which is why I post questions on this forum)...


----------



## Elphaba

oniros31 said:


> Because the job is interesting and...I need to eat at the end of the month !
> Honestly, and again, without disrespect to the good people of Dubai, isn't that the main reason for people to move there?



For many, but not all. Others have moved because they wanted a change of lifestyle or climate. Some of us have lived in several countries and so are comfortable being outside their home country. Many of may friends were actually born here (non-Emirati), or moved to the UAE as young children and have stayed at it is home to them.

The opportunities vary between professions, but for example, I know several architects who enjoy the ready acceptance of unusual design.

What I will say to you is that if you come here with a negative attitude you won't enjoy it. Sure there are numerous downsides and failings, but a positive attitude will make your stay in the UAE a much happier time. Having been here a number of years, I guarantee this is true. I don't advocate blinkers, but there is much here that is good, even if you have to make an effort to seek it out.


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi

oniros31 said:


> having been working in the aviation industry (not as an attendant!) for more than 10 years now. I understand cultural differences and I always follow the rules of the country.


Going ever weekend fishing will not make you marine biology. Cultural, tradition more than what you see in the surface.



> But if I think some of these rules / traditions are questionable, I have the right to say that aloud...at least in my country


As what you said you have the right to say what you don’t like depend on your believe and criticize other Cultural, tradition. And other have the same right to criticize you and your life style too

Why always we measure things, depend on what we believe. Why always try to change thing just to be fit for our own good. Why when we look and other Cultural, tradition we say it stupid. and ours Cultural, tradition is perfect. Why we hate people telling us how we should live. and we have the right to tell them how should they live. i think if we try to see thing from their point of view its will make sense and things it will be easy to understand


----------



## oniros31

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> Going ever weekend fishing will not make you marine biology. Cultural, tradition more than what you see in the surface.
> 
> 
> 
> As what you said you have the right to say what you don’t like depend on your believe and criticize other Cultural, tradition. And other have the same right to criticize you and your life style too
> 
> Why always we measure things, depend on what we believe. Why always try to change thing just to be fit for our own good. Why when we look and other Cultural, tradition we say it stupid. and ours Cultural, tradition is perfect. Why we hate people telling us how we should live. and we have the right to tell them how should they live. i think if we try to see thing from their point of view its will make sense and things it will be easy to understand



A touchy and interesting subject! We would get to debates about culture relativism / universalism of some values and I think it is far beyond the point of this forum - even if the subject fascinates me!
And just to make it clear, I have not judged any culture globally - and will never do. I will perhaps sound again provocative but, I don't think for example that Dubai represent a specific culture or a tradition (not from what I have seen or heard at least). It is on the contrary, the fantasy of the most extreme aspects of today's globalised world (which is why I called it a dystopia = a doomed utopia). It can have some good aspects (mixing different communities in the same place for example - though one could debate about the real degree of mixity of these communities...). It has also, to my point of view, serious drawbacks (for example intense energy / environmental collateral damages) which I do not, and will never like and approve.


----------



## Elphaba

oniros31 said:


> A touchy and interesting subject! We would get to debates about culture relativism / universalism of some values and I think it is far beyond the point of this forum - even if the subject fascinates me!
> And just to make it clear, I have not judged any culture globally - and will never do. I will perhaps sound again provocative but, *I don't think for example that **Dubai represent a specific culture or a tradition *(not from what I have seen or heard at least). It is on the contrary, the fantasy of the most extreme aspects of today's globalised world (which is why I called it a dystopia = a doomed utopia). It can have some good aspects (mixing different communities in the same place for example - though one could debate about the real degree of mixity of these communities...). It has also, to my point of view, serious drawbacks (for example intense energy / environmental collateral damages) which I do not, and will never like and approve.


I think a large number of Emiratis will disagree with that...

-


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi

oniros31 said:


> I don't think for example that Dubai represent a specific culture or a tradition (not from what I have seen or heard at least)


Not because you visit clubs and bars and saw high-rise building or you heard people say. its means Dubai has no culture or tradition. There are many part of you dubai you don’t see, and dubai is just city in a country. Culture and tradition is not all looks, is not just wearing national dress it’s all that, it’s more than that. Its behavior, beliefs, ethics and you will never know what it mean until you live it. 



> (for example intense energy / environmental collateral damages) which I do not, and will never like and approve


Progress, development and high life style has price to be paid. Or do you think the life style in any developed country has no downside. It has never happened before, always there are Advantage and disadvantage aspect will come along. 
However, uae start to move toward better Environment, Health and Safety.


----------



## Guest

Andy Capp said:


> Joey,
> You have WAY too much time on your hands....
> 
> I thought I was bad...


hahahah you like that uh?

I told you when we first met on the forum, that ur just an OL'CHAP when you step in the ring with JOEY BALBOA (Rocky) 

-Joey


----------



## dzdoc

So since this has become a culture column. How do the dubaians feel about mustaches? Is this acceptable? Joey, the pic was great. How goes your survey?


----------



## BLM

Wow you got a lot of replies! 

I'm not going to read through them all so sorry if you've heard this already - if you live in the newer 'expat' areas like downtown, any of the gated communities, the marina - the flatsharing rule doesn't really apply. Its mostly to control the Emirati areas like Jumeirah, Satwa etc and to keep the numbers of hot-bedding construction workers down.

But if you are living with your partner, you need to have a two-bedroom apartment. Simple as that. We have quite a few gay friends here and they all live great lives. You will have a ball.

And yes the recession is on its way to Dubai but compared to Europe, we are pretty safe here. You guys will love it!


----------

